# Day one halter breaking a 2 yr old(video)



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice session and that's a super nice looking 2 yr old. Where was he again? I wanna come steal him!! =P


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship (Jan 13, 2010)

A guy that lives down the road me owns him and we're in Brundidge, AL. Yes he is very nice to look at and I found out he can really move. I told that guy that I want to see this horse go and do something because he has a reputation of just never getting around to doing anything with his horses haha.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

That was very good. I like how you didn't use a $50 stick and run him endlessly around a magical round pen. Most people don't change directions on thier horses often enough in the round pen in my opinion.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Kevin! A small space so they can't get away from you preferably with no corners to get stuck in is all you need, that and patience, persistence and a comfortable pair of boots =P


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That was awesome! That horse reminds me or Piper.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Enjoyed the video!! Thank you for making it.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Great Video!


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a short update video on the continuation of the halter breaking and early ground work and handling process. This video also features a 2 year old palomino filly, that is absolutely beautiful by the way.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, no Freudian psycho babble, no over analyzation, no "buy this", "I always use this"... Just hard work and horse knowledge... Kudos! Accepting that a horse is a horse, good job.


----------



## shoffman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for making this great video...I can't wait to go and try a few of these things out in the round pen with my 2 year old filly. She used to take the halter but now she is starting to turn her rear to me and kick at me when I try to put the halter on...very frustrating especially when I have to cancel my farrier appointments because of this. Hopefully this approach will work for her and me otherwise I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Finally, one without a rope! I'm not worth a flip with a rope, and this could come in hand someday!


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship (Jan 13, 2010)

This was the first day with this horse so he did all the moving himself. With your horse you may have to actually put pressure to make them move more. Remember to change directions a ton. I wouldn't go more than one full circle without changing directions. Also don't get hung up on your horse changing inward instead of into the fence. When they ask you to let them give and face up and you let them and give them a rest they will try to get back to that rest so they will begin to turn toward you again because they want that rest. I've had lots of horse start taking advantage of that and would face up but wouldn't allow me to do anything else. They would just leave when I tried to come in and introduce something. When they do this they are taking advantage of that resting spot. So what you do is take that away from them for a little while and make them keep moving and show them that they have to earn that resting spot.



shoffman said:


> Thanks for making this great video...I can't wait to go and try a few of these things out in the round pen with my 2 year old filly. She used to take the halter but now she is starting to turn her rear to me and kick at me when I try to put the halter on...very frustrating especially when I have to cancel my farrier appointments because of this. Hopefully this approach will work for her and me otherwise I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship (Jan 13, 2010)

I grew up roping calves, so I'm pretty good with a rope. And I know roping a horse is way harder than roping a calf or steer because the angle you have to throw your loop. But when I see guys teaching to rope them and teach them to give to that before the halter I always wondered "do they think that everybody with a horse knows how to rope?"



PaintsPwn said:


> Finally, one without a rope! I'm not worth a flip with a rope, and this could come in hand someday!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello,
I really enjoyed your video's. I think your style speaks loudly as to how things can be done.
The two horses in your vids are very good looking horses. Seems as though you got a good thing oging for yourself. I just took a peak at your website. Gotta run for now, so I saved it in my fav's for future purpose!
Thanks again for the vid's.
Halfpass


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice videos.. no fancy gimicks, just a man and a horse ..


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

I really enjoyed this.... I have a 3 year old gelding coming tomorrow. Not halter broke at all. Halter was put on when he went to go be gelded then he was let back out in pasture. I have halter trained Mini horses, but this horse by no means is a mini. I really like this method, it seems to work. I will defiantly be using this or trying to take things from it. 

I usually go out there feeling like I have all day to mess with the horse. Just take some time and mess around and see where the horse will let me go and not go. Basically finding out what he is comfortable with and what he is not comfortable with. I just do what works and what works for the horse. I really have no "method". Because every horse is different and the same method may not always work on the a different horse you might have to tweak it in some spots.

I had a guy a very known trainer where I live tell me this. "You know how people go out and buy all those Clinton Anderson CD's or Parille or some known trainer. And try them on there horse and it doesn't work. Then they whine and want there money back. You wanna know why the method didn't work? Because they didn't do it exactly as Clinton Anderson or who ever did it. Because it works for Clinton Anderson and whoever else. Just didn't work for them, because they didn't follow every step correctly."

I am rambling. But I really like your methods of thinking and training. I will continue to watch thank you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I liked how you explained how pressure can actually create both a drive AND a draw. The ongoing explanation, with each movement (for example, calling out a time where he stopped for a very brief second and wanted to be with you) helps folks to start seeing those very small places where the hrose is trying. If you don't see them , you'll miss 'em and the horse will have less and less willingness to try again.

Great job! and I look forward to watching more of them on your website.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Well done!!!! Did the lameness turn out to be an abscess? Both are great looking horses. Your technique reminds me a lot of Chris Cox. You are a definitely talented horseman!!!!!!


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

2 year old thread. jussayin


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I watched the first video (at work.. NO sound on) and your read of the horse is not something everyone can do. When he turned and put his but toward you I saw you not allow him to go in the new direction but if he turned with his head toward you, you immediately released the pressure... sideways stance, no eye contact, gave him space. 

Lots of very nice subtle work. I happen to be training dogs with someone who operates very similar.. the instant your dog is on the field with him, he is communicating with the dog and it is subtle.. most ppl miss it.. but the dog does not. 

I used a lunge whip when I did this (had knee surgery in 1984.. and am getting a new knee next week). I only used the whip to be a little more precise and because with a bum knee I could not always get where I needed to when I needed to and it was like having a longer arm. 

Been thinking of moving to AL when I retire (northern AL). Hoping to have about 20-30 acres, good outbuildings.. maybe do a little of this sort of work if I still can (6 years away). Watching this gives me something to think on.


----------

